# how come i always lisen to Gesualdo madrigal 3 book 3?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have the naxos box-set of Gesualdo madrigals, but you may know this by now..the story goes i bought the box-set there were 2 cd of mdrigal 4 and no madrigal 3.I was annoy but gave my extra copy of madrigal 4 to a friend and bought madrigal 3 seperatly.

Than i was likee wow, this is one of his best madrigal, this is not has bold has what would come in
Gesualdo book 5 or more obviously book 6, but it still more interresting than the two first Gesualdo madrigals.

Not that Gesualdo first two madrigals were boring , but i real think, if we look at Gesualdo madrigal 3 i see a clear evolution from former madrigals

Anyone here think madrigal 3 book 3 is just perfect, anyone favor this madrigal over earrlier or later Gesualdo?

Than what is my other favorite madrigal well, madrigal 4 book 4 i dont know why this is an obvious successor of madrigal 3 book 3, than madrigals 5 and 6 or real odd but this is old news for Gesualdo fanboys, so i dedicated this post to Gesualdo newbies, Gesualdo virgins, try this madrigals first than try madrigal 6 the bold the daring madrigal.

But i appreciated each madrigals, heck if music is food for the mind than, Gesualdo's madrigals is a full plate souper.What im trying to says is , in order to fully appreciated his music , someone most dwelves into his entire madrigals, than you have a full view of Gesualdo works.

This is why i bought the naxos since it was his integral material, and it was fairly cheap to buy and the ensemble dose a fine job.There is probably better rendition of his madrigals but complete in a box-set i dont know anything than naxos.

Oh and im dying to get my end on Gesualdo recording of 1958/59 conduct by robert craft i may want to get it on cd do since my lp player is broken i need a new one, sony essential has this cheap for admittion , i may purchase this eventually.

That about it, so tell me guys on TC what is your favorite madrigals in his setting of madrigals, from 1-6? tell me wich one you lisen to more often ?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't necessarily have any that stand above the rest. You're correct that 3/3 is great.

I like Morro Lasso from Book 6 myself, if I had to pick one favorite.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You are really into all those medieval/ renaissance composer aren't you?


----------

